# Ceramic heat emitter bulb for leopard gecko



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me what wattage ceramic heat emitter bulb I need for a Leopard Gecko in a Viv' with these measurements.

Dimensions: LxDxH = 1220 x 375 x 405 mm

And should it be connected to a thermostat

Thank you in advance

:flrt::notworthy:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

4ft viv. That's a lucky Leo indeed. 

I'd go for a minimum of 150W maybe even 200W. But I really think you might struggle getting a good surface temperature with that size vivarium. 

It's *really important* that *any heat source* you use is thermostatically controlled at all times, especially with the kind of heat a ceramic can give off at those wattage's you'd fry your gecko in minutes. For a ceramic to run as efficiently as possible you'd need a pulse or dimmer thermostat. If there's any way the gecko can get near the bulb you'll need a guard on it too.


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the brilliant advice.

He is indeed very lucky but doesn't appreciate it!.

There is no chance of him touching the bulb. 

Should the bulb face straight down towards the viv floor or across the viv.

Cheers


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

If it wasn't for a leopard gecko I might be inclined to say diagonally to help push the ambients down the vivarium. 

Because it's for a Leo I'd go with straight down because your main goal is getting the surface temp to a good 32-33C. Getting those temps inside the hide might be tough.

As I suggested in your other thread you'll want a slate tile or similar to soak up that heat underneath the CHE and disperse it, kind of like a natural heat mat.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I have my Leos in the old VivExotic LX48s and I only use a 60W Ceramic bulb with large slate tiles on the floor of the vivs. It easily gets temps up to 34C+. The bulb is 310mm from the floor(as I used a drill bit to cut a hole just big enough for the bulb to fit through the inside and connect with the bulb holder on the outside) of the viv and 300mm from the end and all temps seem perfectly fine in each of my four vivs. The slate holds the heat well until I turn the ceramic back on in the morning. The geckos have had this set up for near enough two years and there has never been a problem with them.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

gavgav04 said:


> I have my Leos in the old VivExotic LX48s and I only use a 60W Ceramic bulb with large slate tiles on the floor of the vivs. It easily gets temps up to 34C+. The bulb is 310mm from the floor(as I used a drill bit to cut a hole just big enough for the bulb to fit through the inside and connect with the bulb holder on the outside) of the viv and 300mm from the end and all temps seem perfectly fine in each of my four vivs. The slate holds the heat well until I turn the ceramic back on in the morning. The geckos have had this set up for near enough two years and there has never been a problem with them.


I'm purely basing my advice on my pythons vivarium. That's three foot and I purposely bought a 150W so that I don't over work the CHE or the thermostat. It's great for the ambients but not so good on the surface temps hence my above advice. 

If that's what works for you then who am I to say otherwise of course.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> I'm purely basing my advice on my pythons vivarium. That's three foot and I purposely bought a 150W so that I don't over work the CHE or the thermostat. It's great for the ambients but not so good on the surface temps hence my above advice.
> 
> If that's what works for you then who am I to say otherwise of course.


It's all trial and error in this game and if we can't accept others do it slightly different to get the same results we get some ridiculous arguments.

What type of thermostat do you use Jesterone?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

gavgav04 said:


> It's all trial and error in this game and if we can't accept others do it slightly different to get the same results we get some ridiculous arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of thermostat do you use Jesterone?



I certainly agree. The OP is a prime example of that using a CHE instead of the more widely used heat mats. 

I'm using a dimming stat for the royals viv


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> I certainly agree. The OP is a prime example of that using a CHE instead of the more widely used heat mats.
> 
> I'm using a dimming stat for the royals viv


Ahh, I was wondering if you get much fluctuation in temp. I'm using pulse stats at the moment and mine seem bang on, just want to compare slightly as my equipment is due a change.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

gavgav04 said:


> Ahh, I was wondering if you get much fluctuation in temp. I'm using pulse stats at the moment and mine seem bang on, just want to compare slightly as my equipment is due a change.



Pulse stats are just as good as dimmers in my opinion. Only major difference is what you can use them for. The minuscule variation you get with a pulse makes little difference at all


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> Pulse stats are just as good as dimmers in my opinion. Only major difference is what you can use them for. The minuscule variation you get with a pulse makes little difference at all


Ok thank you.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

What are your thoughts on the 75 watt habistat reptile radiator I am doing a 4 and a half foot viv for one leopard but its 8 inch high so I know that a ceramic is no good


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

wezza309 said:


> What are your thoughts on the 75 watt habistat reptile radiator I am doing a 4 and a half foot viv for one leopard but its 8 inch high so I know that a ceramic is no good


Id use a heat mat


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can I ask why and will I need more than one if so what size 
Oh I am using a prime 2 thermostat 
Its 20 inch wide too forgot to say
I am just getting some of the bits together


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

wezza309 said:


> Can I ask why and will I need more than one if so what size
> Oh I am using a prime 2 thermostat
> Its 20 inch wide too forgot to say
> I am just getting some of the bits together



If you're using such a low profile vivarium then you should use a heat mat to avoid using any of the already limited height. 

Any heat element you use from above would need a guard and would come close to touching the floor. 

Low profile vivariums like Monkfields are designed for very terrestrial species and usually come with a cut out underneath for heat mat placement. 

You wouldn't need two mats, just one that covers at least 1/3 to 1/2 of the overall floor space.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is what I had thought its only 35mm its like a heat mat but mounted on the roof
As for the size if using a heat mat I can not get one big enough the onlt way is a long thin one 
I can not add the link when on my phone to othe site grrr


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

wezza309 said:


> This is what I had thought its only 35mm its like a heat mat but mounted on the roof
> As for the size if using a heat mat I can not get one big enough the onlt way is a long thin one
> I can not add the link when on my phone to othe site grrr



There should be plenty available at the right size

Heat Mats | Swell Reptiles

Habistat Heat Mat | Swell Reptiles

If you have a heat source from above it would need to be guarded. To get the right surface temp it would have to run hotter than a heat mat on the floor would.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

wezza309 said:


> What are your thoughts on the 75 watt habistat reptile radiator I am doing a 4 and a half foot viv for one leopard but its 8 inch high so I know that a ceramic is no good


I would personally use a heat mat also, as I have never used a rep. radiator before and don't really know much about them. As Jesterone has already said the radiator would have to be much warmer than the mat due to surface temps being important for Leos and with the viv only being 8" high there is the potential for the gecko to get burned. 

Here are a couple of links to appropriate sized mats:-

Link 1 - 23"x11" 28W

Link 2 - 29"x11" 35W

With these being either 28W or 35W they would save money on electric bills compared to a 75W Radiator(I would think).


----------

